# Bouncers



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just been looking at there waxes. What are people's thoughts on them any good?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've got most of them. 

All have different jobs and places in the range. 

I personally really like fortify, but it seems to have less recognition than some others. 

The main thing with bouncers is to do a panel at a time and don't let it cure for too long. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

bencossie25 said:


> Just been looking at there waxes. What are people's thoughts on them any good?


All great waxes, Satsuma Rock being my favorite.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Satsuma Rock Got to be one of the best smelling waxes out there?


Gonz.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

They're all great. Get trying and you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

You won't go far wrong with any of them, sherbet fizz is a bit of a bargain:thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Some great waxes and well worth a try and they do smell good


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks all didn't mean to start new thread as I got message saying it didn't get processed


----------



## LloydyST (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm currently using vanilla ice and have to say it's amazing. Loving the results and gloss and actually get excited for the moment it rains. Definitely will be using bouncers in future.

Here's a few from the resulting glossiness the night applied the other week and then a beading shot I managed to grab this morning after work and bearing in mind I only applied one thin layer. &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I've got Salute the Fruit, and love it, good show wax :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

BIG fan of the bouncers waxes and got quite a few!! 

22 is amazing.
Vanilla Ice smells lush and gives a warm glow
Fortify really lasts well and looks nice too
Capture the Rapture is a brilliant show wax and seems to last pretty well too, flake pop on the TVR is crazy in the sun
Looking Sweet wheel wax is easy to apply and lasts well...smells nice too

Other products to look at (not Waxes) are

Bead Juice....Done and Dusted...Drop 'n' Roll.


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Lloydy_Zs1600 said:


> I'm currently using vanilla ice and have to say it's amazing. Loving the results and gloss and actually get excited for the moment it rains. Definitely will be using bouncers in future.
> 
> Here's a few from the resulting glossiness the night applied the other week and then a beading shot I managed to grab this morning after work and bearing in mind I only applied one thin layer. ��


Simply amazing mate :thumb:


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

chefy said:


> I've got Salute the Fruit, and love it, good show wax :thumb:


Nice deep reflection bud :thumb:


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

They are awesome for the money getting a big collection of them.

Done and dusted is definitely worth getting too


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Have used check the fleck, bead juice and the shampoo and great products. Check the fleck really made our old silver car pop and is just as good on the new orange one!

As said don't let cure to long or its s bugger to get off 

Reminds me I must put another order in soon!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i've only used sherbet fizz & capture the rapture but both are very nice waxes to use and certainly hold their place in my collection!


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Great range of products. The liquids hold their own against other brands and the waxes are some of the best smelling ones available with great finishes to boot.


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Where is best place to buy sample pots from for the wax range?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Kam09 said:


> Where is best place to buy sample pots from for the wax range?


they don't do samples as such but they do 100ml pots here http://www.bouncerswax.com/store/index.php?page=100ml-classic-range


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Well I took the plunge bought sherbet fizz &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

bencossie25 said:


> Well I took the plunge bought sherbet fizz &#55357;&#56832;


very nice wax to use! apply nice light coats a couple of panels at a time and wipe it off i found best :thumb: and i'm sure you wont stop sniffing at the wax either :argie:


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok I'll be a wax sniffer lol


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

TheNissanMan said:


> Have used check the fleck, bead juice and the shampoo and great products. Check the fleck really made our old silver car pop and is just as good on the new orange one!
> *
> As said don't let cure to long or its s bugger to get off *
> 
> Reminds me I must put another order in soon!


What is proper curing time ir temperature is about 20 celsius? How well durability claims match?


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

A very late reply but haven't posted in a while. I always do a panel at a time else it's a bugger to get off. In terms of durability I tend to clean the missus car every 6 to 8 weeks so can't really tell as easily lasts long enough for me to clean it again and re apply, now I have a non company car I may find out as my car will get more attention than hers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

